# Who left this footprint???? Pic



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I stopped at Joe Vlack part outside of Cedar yesterday to fish a pond that I have caught some nice smallies before. The pond level is WAY down and there is a bunch of soft mud where the water was. The low water created a deeper spot where I figured the fish were forced to go. As I went out there I came across this paw print. It is about 10 miles where "supposed" people spotted a cougar. I have seen bobcat prints before but this one was much bigger that what I have seen before. This is either one huge bobcat or a......


----------



## rancid (Jul 22, 2002)

Looks canine to me.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I agree. A "c" word track, would be much wider. Looks like a coyote.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

definitely canine. Note the two lobes on the heel pad and the presence of claw marks.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Dog. Cats don't walk with they're claws out. I would say probably coyote.


----------



## Dora the Explorer (Aug 5, 2008)

I suspect the Chupacabra has made its way north!:lol:


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

did you notice any really large human like tracks nearby like that of a sasquatch, sasquatch often keep chupacabra as pets and are known to walk them near ponds and small lakes


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Dora the Explorer said:


> I suspect the Chupacabra has made its way north!:lol:


 
That was my first guess!!!


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Dog.


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

dee oh double geee.


----------

